# Pigtail catheter removal



## karenbennett (Apr 20, 2011)

Help coding removal of pigtail catheter?

What would the CPT code be?


----------



## heathermc (Apr 21, 2011)

i'm thinking a pigtail cath is the same as a PICC line, if so there is not a code for the removal , just use an E&M code.


----------

